# What's the diff btw. Easton EA90 wheel series & Easton Orion II/Ascent IIs



## Supersonic

I am trying to figure out what the difference is btw these two series of wheels produced by Easton. I race on Orion IIs and was thinking of buying another pair as mine are getting old, but am wondering why Easton came out w/ the EA90 series of wheelsets. I was looking on the Easton website and noticed that other than the fact that the EA90s do not use a rear offset spoke bed like the Orions, they appear to be similar. Looks like the EA90s also use a newer(?) R4 series hub. Anyone know if there is a real quality diff in the EA90s over the Orions?? I've been very happy w/ my Orions.


----------



## wankski

sorry, almost OT, but i spotted those too. given the OC rear and the 21mm profile, i'm thinking they may in fact be using aerohead rims! or am i sniffing glue here?

I was impressed by the weight and number of spokes, but at the end of the day why? just build some velocities up... prolly better quaility hubs out there etc...


----------



## lawrence

Some of their lines are being discontinued but they all are being converted to a new hub called R4. The Ascent II is being discontinued, the Orion II is being updated to the R4 hub, Circuit has changed names to EA70, Tempest also being changed to A90 Arrow, but they all have the new hub R4.

The T3 twin threaded straight spokes with the R3 hub is being replaced with the R4 hub and will have the standard straight spokes (without the "J" hook), not threaded.

I wouldn't pay full price for the R3 wheels since they are being replaced unless you get a super buy. While many manufacturers have turned to the straight spokes threaded into the hub, Easton is reversing that course. My understanding is the wheels are better but not significantly.


----------



## estone2

wankski said:


> prolly better quaility hubs out there etc...


have you ridden R4's?

They're pretty damn nice...


----------



## wankski

no, never have - must admit i'm going from a blind assumption here. That said, its only fair to warn you, my point of reference are campy records. Ridden/inspected dt's and for the money they're nothing special. Finding it hard to believe there is better than record out there in a prebuilt, in any case i tend not to worry too much about hubs - if they are reliable, its good enuff for me...

main thing for me is the build... need a rim thats rebuildable, strong out of the box and enough spokes...
sadly, wont be building w/ records this time around...i don't need/wont build a 32 front... campy are being idiots. seriously looking into speedcifics at the mo...


----------



## ezzy

i have the tempest II alu with the r3 hub with twin-threaded spokes. the hubs spin supersmooth and have a beatiful finish. its the same r3 hub on the orion and ascent. i am sure you can get a good deal on the wheels as they are being discontinued....


----------



## drewmcg

*Rear rim*

. . . is also 25mm vs. 21mm on the Orion II. This slightly more "aero" profile might serve to make the rear wheel a bit stronger, but it might also make it ride a bit harsher.


----------



## estone2

Hey sorry for the slow reply.

I have Easton Tempest II Carbons, R4 front hub. I also have B'trager X Lite Aero Carbon wheels, with DT Swiss 240s hubs.

The R4's feel nicer. Much nicer.


----------



## Seattleblu

I have the EA90 SLX's using the R4 hub. I lalso have the Circuits that use the R3 hub. I mainly using the 90's on hilly routes/races and they are smooth. They have a slightly wider spoke profile from the hub to rim. The rears also have a slightly deeper profile than the fronts.

Highly recommend.:thumbsup:


----------

